# Liguid aromasin?



## BIGELI (Oct 29, 2011)

Does liguid aromasin smell like benzo. Alcohol and does burn in your mouth? Positive feedback please thanx bros..

BIGELI!


----------



## exphys88 (Oct 29, 2011)

some companies suspend it in alcohol, and yes it tastes like shit and burns.


----------



## Noheawaiian (Oct 29, 2011)

Sounds about right. 
Tastes like shit...


----------



## hypno (Oct 29, 2011)

I have heard that mixing it in orange juice, or the like, is the way to go. Have not tried it yet but that's my plan.


----------



## BIGELI (Oct 29, 2011)

Sometimes OJ has the ability to inhance the effects of certain medications. But idk about aromasin good question though!

BIGELI!


----------



## Digitalash (Oct 29, 2011)

^ I believe that is grapefruit juice, I know it works for some medications and rec drugs, and I believe for orals like dbol as well


----------



## FordFan (Oct 29, 2011)

Anything liquid seems to taste like shit. Just man up and drink it.


----------



## Jlive1980 (Oct 29, 2011)

You could get some empty gel caps and put the liquid in there then swallow. No taste. Only do it right before you take the pill or it will eat through the cap.


----------



## BIGELI (Oct 29, 2011)

WHAT grapefruit juice will enhance d bols? 

BIGELI!


----------



## ScottyMac710 (Oct 29, 2011)

BIGELI said:


> WHAT grapefruit juice will enhance d bols?
> 
> BIGELI!



Yes, it inhibits the enzymes responsible for partial breakdown of many medications in the stomach, dbol is one of the oral aas that this is also effective for. this is also why many medications come with the warning to avoid taking them with grapefruit juice as it can lead to overdose


----------



## BIGELI (Oct 29, 2011)

So is it good to take dbol with grapefruit juice?

BIGELI!


----------



## ScottyMac710 (Oct 29, 2011)

BIGELI said:


> So is it good to take dbol with grapefruit juice?
> 
> BIGELI!



hell yeah man, you'll be able to take less dbol and get the result of a higher dose - it wont make a huge difference, but will help out

as for the liquid aromasin (which is for research use only) if your rats dont like the taste, have them take a good sip of water or juice into their mouth then squirt the chem into the liquid and swallow, should mask any bad taste


----------



## BIGELI (Oct 29, 2011)

Cool bro!


BIGELI!


----------



## TonyMack (Oct 29, 2011)

Digitalash said:


> ^ I believe that is grapefruit juice, I know it works for some medications and rec drugs, and I believe for orals like dbol as well



True story, grapefruit improves bio-availbility of oral drugs through the P450 pathway. Not sure how much of an increase; some say as little as 5%, one study I read on praziquantel stated as much as 50%. There was some variations among participants in the study, so most docs say not to. In the case of AI's I wouldn't, my goal is to have predictable E2 control. 

Cytochrome P450 - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Boxerjl2 (Oct 30, 2011)

The liquid aromasin what dose are u giving?


----------



## BIGELI (Oct 30, 2011)

12.5 eod!

BIGELI!


----------



## sofargone561 (Oct 30, 2011)

BIGELI said:


> 12.5 eod!
> 
> BIGELI!


 same here.... this is what i do. get a cup of cold water idk why but cold makes the taste go away for me. get cold water put some water in your mouth squeeze the 12.5 into your mouth swollow and drink the rest of the glass of water. i bairly taste the shit this way and takes 2 seconds


----------



## BIGELI (Oct 30, 2011)

Thanx for the feedback. 

BIGELI!


----------



## adwal99 (Oct 31, 2011)

why not just add it to your protein shake?  Prolly cant taste it at all..


----------



## ErokR (Oct 31, 2011)

faaacking horrible taste


----------



## chilla (Oct 31, 2011)

Liquid aromasin tastes almost like cough medicine.. Mix that shit with some alcohol n get syrrruup haha jk.

But u get used to the taste it ain't bad man


----------



## suprfast (Oct 31, 2011)

What the fuck brands are you guys using.  I will agree it tastes like shit but nasty kids cough syrup at worst.


----------



## sofargone561 (Oct 31, 2011)

suprfast said:


> What the fuck brands are you guys using. I will agree it tastes like shit but nasty kids cough syrup at worst.


 ^^ mine does not taste that bad. not somthing i enjoy doing but bad... no. like i said a little water with it goes a long way


----------



## dav1dg90 (Oct 31, 2011)

My aromasin doesn't taste that BAD at all LOL!!!! It sure doesn't taste good but it's deff tolerable. Just chase it with something or use one of the methods someone else posted and you should be g2g.


----------



## sofargone561 (Oct 31, 2011)

dav1dg90 said:


> My aromasin doesn't taste that BAD at all LOL!!!! It sure doesn't taste good but it's deff tolerable. Just chase it with something or use one of the methods someone else posted and you should be g2g.


 exactly^^ or u can just do what madmann does and stick the dropper in ur ass and pump away


----------



## BIGELI (Oct 31, 2011)

Damn the shit don't taste that bad wow!

BIGELI!


----------



## chilla (Oct 31, 2011)

Serious man why u fools complaining .. Taste like grape fruit drinkkkk lol


----------



## Jlive1980 (Nov 1, 2011)

U guys complaining about aromasin, wait till u try liquid nolva!! Say goodbye to ur taste buds for a couple weeks. That shit is nasty.


----------



## chilla (Nov 1, 2011)

Wash that shit down with some wild turkey


----------

